# Overclocking my Computer



## jakeross614 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello, I have an Intel Core 2 Duo e8500 running at the stock GHz at 3.16.
The other day I was fiddling around and turned up the speed to 3.80... unknowingly the processor got a little hot. I checked my BIOS, and turned it back to 3.16 just to be safe. It was only running at the 3.80 Speed for probably 10 minutes, the temperatures I was seeing were about 70-74 degrees Celsius.
Right now at the 3.16, i'm running at about 42 Degrees.This is all with stock cooling.

Here's my hardware I have on my computer.
-GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3L LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel Motherboard
-CORSAIR CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V / EPS12V
-Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 Wolfdale 3.16GHz 6MB L2 Cache LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor 
-GIGABYTE GV-R485ZL-512H Radeon HD 4850 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 
-OCZ Gold Edition 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) 

Is this the proper way to overclock, if I have proper cooling...
CPU Clock Ratio- 9.0 (That's what it always is at)
Fine CPU Clock Ratio- 0.5 (That's what it always is at)
CPU Host Frequency- 400
9.5 X 400= 3800 MHz. (I believe that is correct, on how to do this)
PCI Express Frequency from 'Auto' to 100.
I turned my System Memory Multiplier from 'Auto' to 2.00D
I then turned up my CPU Voltage control to 1.30000V up from 1.25000V

I'm not sure if what I did was correct at all, but it definitely turned up my speed, as my computer was noticeably faster.
Is it safe to do this, as long as I have a nice heat sink?
Could you recommend me a heat sink, so I will be able to overclock my processor? 

Also, what if I wanted to turn up my clock speed higher than 3.800? I know how to do it by changing the CPU Host Frequency, but what would I need to change the CPU Voltage to?
Would something like 422 Frequency and then 1.35000V work?

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

never go for the big increaser in the FSB straight away or ypu could damage the CPU. The best way to do is increase of icrements of 10 and see if it boots after each increase after the 5th increase then you need to do a quick stress test whilst moniotring the temps.

once you hace got to your desired 3.8 then you needto stress test again for atleast 7 hours whilst monitoring the temps. Your temps at full load do not want to go above 60 degrees c

what cpu cooler are you using?


----------



## jakeross614 (Apr 9, 2009)

How do I stress my system?
And... I have the stock heat sink.. I am looking into getting a new one, any recommendations?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you need to stress test the pc with a program like prime95 (free to download) for the stress test that you do after increasing the FSB by 50MHz you will need to stress test for an hour then when you have the oc result you want stress test for atleast 7.

Zalman make pretty good coolers like the 9700, I have a tuniq tower which is great but you need lots of room.


----------



## jakeross614 (Apr 9, 2009)

Does it have to be compatible with my processor... like does it have to say "LGA 775"

Also, how can I monitor system temps if I'm not in the BIOS?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yes the cpu cooler has to be able to fit the cpu when you are looking for one it will say LGA775 on it.

To monitor the temps download real temp (free) and in the settings you need to change the TJ max for each core to 95. Keep real temp open when you are running prime95 and you can see how high themps get.

Prime should stop if the cpu starts getting too hot, I always like to be careful though and keep an eye on it.


----------



## jakeross614 (Apr 9, 2009)

So how much would you recommend I turn up FSB to?
How high do you think I'll be able to actually overclock my e8500?
Should I stress test at my original 3.16, or should I stress test at 3.80, I'm a little confused.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you increase the FSB by 10 save the setting and see if it boots into windows.

once you have done this 5 times (increase by 50MHz) then you stress test for 1 hour.

Once you have got to the speed you want to be at then you stress test for atleast 7 hours.


----------



## jakeross614 (Apr 9, 2009)

Okay. Thanks for the info.
If I want lets say... 4.000GHz
For 3.80 I did 400 FSB and 1.3000 CPU V.
I would change my FSB to about 422, and then what about my CPU V?
Thanks!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Overclocking isn't an exact science it's all about experiement and that why the stress testing is important.

Two people can have the exact same setup but both get very different results when overclocking.

Yess you would go to 422, you may not need to change the voltage from 3.80 Voltage changing is only required when the cpu wont boot into windows it isn't a pre requesit of overclocking.

I had my cpu to 3.8GHz from 3GHz before I upped the voltage.


----------



## jakeross614 (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice...
Sounds great!
Thanks a ton for the help.
If I have any other questions I'll probably PM you, if that's okay.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Its best just to leave it the forum, I will know when you have posted anyway.


----------



## jakeross614 (Apr 9, 2009)

Okay, I can do that.
Thanks again.


----------

